# Muzzle ground issue



## Toneconsultant (Feb 17, 2020)

Newbie here.  I wasn’t going to bother the forum asking because it might be useless, but then I thought “someone might see something.”  Any suggestions are welcome.

The issue is when I plugged into the jack on the left (output), I receive a loud grounding buzz.  Nothing else is plugged in aside from power. I don’t see any other connections touching.  I thought I was also very careful installing all components, etc, but I did something wrong.
My guess is it has to do with the output jack and/or ground but I don’t see anything.  Any thoughts folks?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)

Your pot is installed on the wrong side of the board, flip it and see what happens! 

Lug 1 (the one with the tab) goes to square pad.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh, come on.  Really?  What a newbie!  

I’ll report back when I get home to check this.  Thx


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)

That will definitely help too, especially to the power jack...that is 100% necessary


----------



## music6000 (Feb 17, 2020)

I can't see any Ground wires going to Top Jacks or Power Supply!
Follow the Wiring diagram in the Build Documents.
Plug into the Top Jacks, the Left one is Input, the Right is Output in your picture.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> That will definitely help too, especially to the power jack...that is 100% necessary


. I’ll check the power jack when I get home.  Thx


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 17, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I can't see any Ground wires going to Top Jacks or Power Supply!
> Follow the Wiring diagram in the Build Documents.
> Plug into the Top Jacks, the Left one is Input, the Right is Output in your picture.


 I believe there are two Muzzle types.  The “classic” and the normal one. This is the normal one.  On the instructions, it doesn’t show a ground wire.  I will check this when I get home, but I only saw one connection to the power and the jacks only go to the tip and tip switch connection.  I’m new to this so I will check again though


----------



## music6000 (Feb 17, 2020)

This the one you have built, It can't work without Ground Wires !


----------



## Robert (Feb 17, 2020)

The jacks that you have marked "In" and "Out" are the Key/Passthrough jacks,  the jacks at the top are your actual Input and Output jacks.   

Your 3PDT wiring and Input / Output jacks (at the top) look correct (although they do need ground wires, as well as the DC jack), but the Key jacks aren't wired correctly.

This shows which lugs of your jack are the actual Switched Tip and Tip jacks, compare this to the wiring diagram in the previous post.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 17, 2020)

Toneconsultant said:


> . I’ll check the power jack when I get home.  Thx


Should look like this.
You need to check that your Leads are going to the Correct pins on Power Supply, Input & Output Jacks & Key/Passthrough jacks are incorrect.
.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 17, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This the one you have built, It can't work without Ground Wires !
> 
> View attachment 3106



Music6000,  I’m so mad, but also so happy.  Take a look at what I was working off of.  Note the wires to the power.  Aaagh!  Now it all makes sense.  Thanks

for anyone coming into this conversation late, it appears my printer had an issue printing and I could see 3 wires! Power wire and 2 input and output wires.
I was wondering how it could work with only 1 wire to each jack, but on my printout, it was clear as day!  Time to get a new printer.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)

Toner and contrast are your friend!


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 18, 2020)

Ok.  I’ve connected the input and output jacks and 3 ground wires I was missing.  I will admit, I didn’t connect the little wire on the power jack, which I believe is ground to ground.  I just didn’t notice it because it was a small line added by Music6000.  I’ll get that.

I also added a few other pics from different angles.  Music6000 and Nostrdoomus mentioned that my key input and pass through jacks were connected incorrectly.  I think I need another set of eyes so I’ll ask my kids to take a look.  In the meantime, however, I swear I thought I had the tip and tip (switch) connections correct.  I still get a loud ground buzz so I’m still wrong.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Robert (Feb 18, 2020)

Are you using the Key/Pass-through jacks in your test, or just the Input / Output jacks?   

Do you have sound in bypass, or does it buzz then too?


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 18, 2020)

I plugged into the input and output.  I have sound!  My guitar sound comes through without any effect from my diy build.  Great.

I then clicked my switch (Stompbox button) and all sound is gone.  Dead silence.  I then attempt to plug into the key input and pass through.  I plugged into the Key input and the the ground is loud.  Now that I think of it, I think I lost all sound from the guitar too.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

Your TL072 is upside down, the indented circle indicates pin 1.


----------



## Robert (Feb 18, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Your TL072 is upside down, the indented circle indicates pin 1.



How did I miss that?    

Also the Blue wire going between your Key / Pass-through jacks is going to the wrong lug. 
Move it to the lug with the Yellow wire.


Your pass-through jack isn't grounded so they aren't going to work until you box it up (or add a ground wire).
Normal operation through the In/Out jacks will work without using the Key jacks.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

Ugh I know I was so focused on the wiring haha


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 18, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Your TL072 is upside down, the indented circle indicates pin 1.


Nostradoomus and PedalPCB, I do want to apologize for my rookie moves.  It's extremely embarrassing to even ask some of these questions.  I will admit I'm very thankful.  The learning curve is a tough one.  Thank you for the time.  I'll be working on this when I get off work!

P.S.  PedalPCB, "or add a ground wire" because I haven't installed everything into the box.  Agh.  I was wondering about that.  Sheesh.  Lots to learn.


----------



## Robert (Feb 18, 2020)

Toneconsultant said:


> I do want to apologize for my rookie moves.



Don't apologize, you'll get there.    

I still plug pedals in backwards all the time (or forget to plug in the DC) then rip everything apart in a rage because "The damned thing just isn't working".....    It happens.

The wiring diagram on this one is a little confusing anyway and needs to be improved, it can be tough to identify the lugs on the jacks. 

Just an added note, if it still doesn't work after turning the TL072 around you _might _need to replace it.      Sometimes they survive reverse polarity, sometimes they do not.   Might not be a bad idea to just replace it anyway if you have one.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 17, 2020)

Newbie here.  I wasn’t going to bother the forum asking because it might be useless, but then I thought “someone might see something.”  Any suggestions are welcome.

The issue is when I plugged into the jack on the left (output), I receive a loud grounding buzz.  Nothing else is plugged in aside from power. I don’t see any other connections touching.  I thought I was also very careful installing all components, etc, but I did something wrong.
My guess is it has to do with the output jack and/or ground but I don’t see anything.  Any thoughts folks?


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 18, 2020)

Robert said:


> Don't apologize, you'll get there.
> 
> I still plug pedals in backwards all the time (or forget to plug in the DC) then rip everything apart in a rage because "The damned thing just isn't working".....    It happens.
> 
> ...





Robert said:


> Don't apologize, you'll get there.
> 
> I still plug pedals in backwards all the time (or forget to plug in the DC) then rip everything apart in a rage because "The damned thing just isn't working".....    It happens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that added note to buy another TL072.  It's not like I would know how to test one, right?  I bought a bunch of caps, resistors, etc. because I purchased 6 projects from you guys so I'm sure I have another TL072.  Not a problem.  That's for the suggestion.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

Lots of dual op amps will work in place of the TL072. 4558, 5532 etc. Depends what you’ve got!

We were all new at this once, don’t sweat it. I wish this place was around when I started!


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 21, 2020)

So I did the following:

-installed a new TL072
-build new backdrop and grounded all.

I plugged into input and output.  When off, clean channel worked.  Once I engage on switch, sound is fit.  What do you think my issue is now?

By the way, if I different angle pic would work, let me know and I can do that.  I’m sure it’s something simple that I miss.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Feb 21, 2020)

I took some more pics.  If anything looks odd, do share.  Thx


----------

